# Archer's paradise Grand Opening



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

hey everyone just wanted to let everybody know my grand opening is going to be aug.26,27,28 9am to 9pm.I will be having blow out pricing on all bows and arrows.If i run out of something i will order it in for the same price.If your local and can make it thats great,if not don't worry i will ship it to you.
i will have 3-d targets for people to shoot at and i will have a chrono setup as well so bring your bow.
my special pricing will be on martins/rytera , pse ,bear , darton , mathews Z7,MONSTER 7.0, 

EASTON AND PSE ARROWS.

I better not list any pricing here,if you want a price pm me or call my shop at 902-530-3309.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

How about an address?


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

your right that was kinda stupid of me,it's 23 heather ave in dayspring,just out side of bridgewater nova scotia,i'm trying to get the google map to work on my website but no luck. heather ave is off the Leary fraser rd. pretty easy to find.if anyone would like better direction just call the shop
scott


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Good luck with the Grand Opening!! Hope it goes well!


http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&q=....374545,-64.466915&spn=0.087118,0.222301&z=13


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks JDoupe very nice of you to post a map.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

ok guys.....just to make sure that every body is clear because I have been getting a quite a few phone calls, which is great, I've been getting a lot of requests to hold bows, reserve bows or ship asap. I am very sorry but because my grand opening isnt until next thursday I have to keep my inventory for my opening. I've also been asked if I can hold these prices until after my grand opening...just to be clear....these are prices for my grand opening only...you WILL NOT see this pricing again. What I am willing to do right now is offer this pricing now for ordered in bows. This applies to any bow as listed above. For pricing call 902-530-3309 or pm me here.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

You might want to post your link on AFA. A lot of Blue Nosers on there...

http://archery.14.forumer.com

Cheers,


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

just a bump to remind everyone my grand opening starts tomorrow,if your in need of a bow my prices are going to be crazy.pm me for pricing

scott


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

*site*



NockOn said:


> You might want to post your link on AFA. A lot of Blue Nosers on there...
> 
> http://archery.14.forumer.com
> 
> Cheers,


thanks nockon i'll check it out for sure,i never knew of it.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Most don't...but its used a lot more then the www.aans.ca website.

Cheers,


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

just a reminder today is the last day for my grand opening sale,if anyone else is looking for an absolutely unbeatable price on a bow send me an e-mail or pm me .thanks scott


----------

